# Wine Competion



## BobF (Aug 29, 2009)

What is a Wine Competion exactly?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

You send your wines in and put it under the proper classifacation and they are judged. Each competition judge under different systems. The most common is the U C DAVIS 20 point judging. Some competitions will send you their score sheets. In there are comments why and maybe what to do to make it better.


----------



## BobF (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, Tom. I know what a competition is. I'm wondering about a competion - as in the title of this forum


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2009)

Thought you were drinking to much and couldn't spell.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 30, 2009)

Tom said:


> Thought you were drinking to much and couldn't spell.



it happens


----------

